# About EN Publishing Adventure Paths



## Morrus (Feb 8, 2011)

We have some exciting upcoming news for fans of adventure paths. While there is an abundance of 3E and _Pathfinder_ adventure path material, there isn't much for 4E. So here's a quick note on what to expect in the next year for EN World subscribers: 

_






 War of the Burning Sky_ is nearing its conclusion. We recently released the 9th adventure, _The Festival of Dreams_, to EN World subscribers, and there are three adventures left in the saga. Expect these soon!






 Our next adventure path, ZEITGEIST, is coming along very nicely. We're busy with art and cartography at the moment, and we will have a flash new website for the series very soon. We expect the first part of this adventure path to be available to EN World subscribers this coming Spring, with regular installments following.
Finally, we have a top-secret new adventure path planned, based on a licensed property. It's too early to say anything yet - we expect to be signing licenses very soon - but it's a little different to anything you've seen from 4E so far in that it's a futuristic sci-fi space opera style setting (no, not _that_ one!), rather than a fantasy one. We're very excited about this challenge, and I'll tell you more as soon as we can.
In short, we have big plans and TONS of content coming for EN World subscribers! But beware - in order to fund all this exciting but very expensive stuff, the subscription price will be rising very soon. Right now it's $3 a month, and the increase will NOT apply to existing subscribers at the time, so make sure you get in before it goes up!


----------



## Sentack (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm new here so do excuse me if this should be obvious but I have to ask. Does this price cover current subscribers who renew their current subscription or just new subscribers who start with a new account?

I don't mind really, I like the content on the site, I just want to know for sure what's up.

I do heavily support more 4e content.  I'm liking WotBS and look forward to ZEITGEIST.


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2011)

There are 2 things that disturb me about this:

- The new stuff is all 4e, so it's nothing I can use, and anyone who thinks like me is in the same boat.

- New subscribers (and to a lesser extent all subscribers) will be forced to subsidize 4e content even if they would never consider using it.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2011)

Heh - well, if we had the resources we'd happily produce adventure paths for every RPG system out there, but that's not feasible.  We have to pick one and go for it - and 3.5 stuff is so well served in the marketplace that we'd struggle to sell it.  

I am considering moving the APs to silver subscribers, so that those who just want the search feature etc. can just stick with the copper subscription.  That way you're not "forced" to buy a 4E AP.  But I haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

That sounds like a sensible option, as a Pathfinder player we are very well served with Adventure Paths by Paizo. So while I would of course prefer a PF AP I think that is probably a sensible decision.

I will also admit that I would feel a bit happier - because I am a git apparently  - if it was changed to being only for silver subscribers. But I really would not mind either way.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2011)

I never heard of anyone being happier because something was _removed_ from them!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

Well its kinda illogical I realize, but if someone is getting better value than me for the same price that makes me feel slightly cheated - I realize that intellectually it ought not to make a difference, but I cannot seem to translate that to how I actually feel irritatingly. *shrugs*

It makes sense to me that there would be a different tier for those who want to support the site but are not interested in the APs though.


----------



## Sentack (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be happy if they took away the current AP's and put them silver only, but if future AP's were silver only, I could understand that.

I think really the only way to make everyone happy would be the inclusion of additional micropayments.  You like Zeitgeist and want to see more of it, you pay the extra 50 cents a month to subscribe to the Zeitgeist.  If the developers start promoting a new 3.5 product and you rather see that, you chip in your 50 cents there instead.

That has it's own large laundry list of issues but it's the only fair way I can see.

But I support more 4e content.  I feel that 4e lacks modules and I'm interest in helping support the development of more high quality content.  I prefer fantasy but I can be open to other genres, like the sci-fi setting that's been mentioned as of late.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 9, 2011)

> Finally, we have a top-secret new adventure path planned,  based on a licensed property. It's too early to say anything yet - we  expect to be signing licenses very soon - but it's a little different to  anything you've seen from 4E so far in that it's a futuristic sci-fi  space opera style setting (no, not that one!), rather than a fantasy one. We're very excited about this challenge, and I'll tell you more as soon as we can.




While I expect this to be Spelljammer, or a TV show setting, I'm going to hold out hope that it's Star*Drive.



> Heh - well, if we had the resources we'd happily produce adventure paths  for every RPG system out there, but that's not feasible.  We have to  pick one and go for it - and 3.5 stuff is so well served in the  marketplace that we'd struggle to sell it.




Not to mention that the encounter design for 3.5/Pathfinder and 4E is pretty different.  I'd rather see one thing done very well than two things done well.  Especially in this case, where there's a distinct lack of 4E adventure material.

That said, even though I'm a 4E player, I agree with kinem's point.  Being a community supporter and buying 4E material should be separate, even if they both end up supporting the site.

The one caveat I would make is that moving all of WotBS/Zeitgeist/Sci-Fi to Silver will certainly upset some people.  I don't know if this is something you would consider, but one option is to leave WotBS (which is 3.5 and 4E) on Copper, and move Zeitgeist/Sci-Fi (4E only) to Silver.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> While I expect this to be Spelljammer, or a TV show setting, I'm going to hold out hope that it's Star*Drive.




None of the above. I can tell you it's based on a novel.  I can't announce anything for definite until the contract is signed, though (which I hope will happen in the next few days).



LightPhoenix said:


> The one caveat I would make is that moving all of WotBS/Zeitgeist/Sci-Fi to Silver will certainly upset some people. I don't know if this is something you would consider, but one option is to leave WotBS (which is 3.5 and 4E) on Copper, and move Zeitgeist/Sci-Fi (4E only) to Silver.




Oh, if you've been getting WotBS for a $3 subscription, we're not going to bait-and-switch and change that partway through!


----------



## the-golem (Feb 9, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I can tell you it's based on a novel.




Enderverse! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 10, 2011)

Enderverse is pretty cool.  I was a pretty big fan of firefly, though I realize that's even less likely since they already had a setting made in another system (along with Dr. Who I think)


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 10, 2011)

I appreciate I may be about to appear to be very dumb but.... what's Zeitgeist (I don't mean define it- I'm not that dumb), are we talking a 4e adventure path fantasy setting, or... well, what is it?

Every now and then I click on something marked ZEITGEIST and get sent to a page that tells me... a snippet, which is very good, I'm not complaining but I may have missed a meeting here.

What's ZEITGEIST?

Big Love

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I appreciate I may be about to appear to be very dumb but.... what's Zeitgeist (I don't mean define it- I'm not that dumb), are we talking a 4e adventure path fantasy setting, or... well, what is it?
> 
> Every now and then I click on something marked ZEITGEIST and get sent to a page that tells me... a snippet, which is very good, I'm not complaining but I may have missed a meeting here.
> 
> What's ZEITGEIST?




Your knowledge of ZEITGEIST is complete, grasshopper!

All will be revealed...


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Your knowledge of ZEITGEIST is complete, grasshopper!
> 
> All will be revealed...




Oh you're a one... as my Nan quite often says.

But seriously, you can tell me, I can keep a secret- honest, just whisper it... I promise not to spill the beans, honest injun.

Goonalan


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think I'm giving anything away by clarifying that ZEITGEIST is EN Publishing's next adventure path (Morrus said as much in the original post of this thread). I'm in a play test of it right now, so I can't say more (except that it's way fun so far!) . But the snippets should give you a pretty good flavor of what the world of ZEITGEIST is like.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a random thought about the playtest. Since we're skimming over combats, I wonder if I should have some sort of mechanic to determine if you guys fail. Like, I set a DC (10 average, 8 easy, 12 hard), and roll 1d20 for each PC. If you all fail, the PC who rolled lowest dies.

Let me try. We'll say this one's for the Cauldron Hill encounter: In order, Carlao, Dima, Gaethan, Josiah, Serena.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 11, 2011)

Whoa. That one was close.


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 11, 2011)

Speaking of being close, is there any particular writer "helming" the mystery sci-fi opera AP, as RW has done so well with WotBS (and again with ZEITGEIST perhaps)? Or is this going to be more like a traditional AP in the sense that someone comes up with a basic structure but each author contribues the majority of the content? In either case, do you have any names on the table that you can announce?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing we can announce yet, because it's a licensed property and we don't have the signature on paper yet.


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 12, 2011)

Ryan, no fair killing us off in a completely separate thread! Okay okay, I'll shut up about the play test!


----------

